# Metal Dark Elves, Imperial Guard, Skaven for sale or trade



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I came into a sizable stash of metal Dark Elf, Skaven and Imperial Guard models I have no need for. I am looking for trades or cash and would like to sell the whole lot of Elves together, but make me an offer for the pieces here and we might be able to deal. I am not a DE/Skaven player so some of these names might be off. I'll fix 'em when I geta chance. Almost all these models are metal and very few have any paint on them (noted below).

On the table so far:

*Dark Elf*
Rakarth- sealed in box
x6 Cold One Knights
x5 Dark Riders on plastic steeds 
Old Cauldron of Blood
x2 Standard bearers
x16 Corsairs (axe + sword) (some paint)
x2 Spearmen
x10 Repeater Crossbows
x8 plastic warriors (original plastics)
x12 Halberds + Musician and Leader fig
x16 Wyches
x8 Harpies
added: repeater Bolt Thrower 

*Skaven*
Vermin Lord- with box, partially assembled
Doom Wheel- assembled
x9 Giant rats
Assassin
x4 Assassin/Gutter runners (a couple have throwing stars?)
A rat holding a scroll or sheet of parchment
x3 slaves
x2 Plastic clanrats

*Imperial Guard:*
Tallaran-
x7 rifles
Melta gunner
Sgt w/ Chainsword and Bolt Pistol
Lascannon team (x2 crew)
Heavy Bolter (gunner only)
x2 Auto cannon (gunner only)
x3 Mortar teams

Valhallan-
x7 Rifles
Melta gunner
Sgt w/ Chainsword and bolt pistol
Vox operator
Lascannon team (two crew)

Mordian-
x7 Rifles
Heavy Bolter Team (x2 crew)
Lascannon Team (x2 crew)
Aut6ocannon team (x2 crew)
x2 Grenade Launchers

Misc:
x2 Old Sentinels with gatling guns
x12 Ratling snipers
Old Commisar Yarrick
x2 models I don't recognize. I'll get pics up, but i think they are RT -era pyskers or Imperial agents.

Books (editions not positive)
Warhammer Seige
Dark Shadows Campaign guide
Imperial Guard Codexes 2nd and 3rd editions
Dwarf army books- 4th and 6th Editions
Dark Elves: 4th and 6th
Skaven- 4th

PMs welcome with offers for any/all of this stuff. In trade I am looking for current models from the Empire, Bretonnia, High Elves and Wood Elves.

Thanks for looking! KT


----------

